# cant access BIOS (DB85FL)



## soumyaxyz (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently bought a new desktop (spec in sig). The assembler installed an pirated win 7 and demonstrated that all systems are working properly.I bought a win 8.1 pro from Microsoft (@3499 Rs with student discount) and made a fresh install.

Everything was nice and pretty except 4 "secure boot not configured"  watermark on the desktop. So i went into the UEFI bios and checked the secure boot option (there were 2 other related options [cant recall what they were] which i didn't check). 

That did not remove the "secure boot not configured" watermark but now instead of press F2 F10 etc screen I get a beep error which acc to my motherboard  manual is no video detected error. then it goes into windows which is working properly. 
if i go to 
PC settings > update & recovery > recovery > adv startup> troubleshoot> adv opt>uefi firmware
after the beeps the computer becomes un-responsive
restarting doesn't help it still becomes un-responsive ater the beeps
after a being powered of for a long time (< 15-30 minutes) it boots into windows after the beeps.

i tried updating the bios from windows ; didn't work went unresponsive after restart

so i update the bios  by removing the security jumper ; it was successful.

now i no longer get the beep errors and go directly to windows. 
but i cant go into bios and PC settings >...>uefi firmware option 
makes the computer becomes un-responsive like before.

the man who assemble the pc has no clue how to help
what am i to do now ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

did you try resetting the bios to defaults?


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jan 3, 2014)

i tried 
when i removed the jumper i got a screen
1   suppress this message an continue till jumper is replaced
2   restore defaults
3   something else
4   remove Trusted module platforms

tried 1 2 an 3 
didn't try 4 as i'm afraid that will mess up the still functioning windows installation


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

can you disable secure boot?


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jan 3, 2014)

i wish i could coz i believe thats the root of all this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2014)

register & post here:
*communities.intel.com/community/tech/desktop


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

what i could remember that i also had messed with my bios(intel dh77eb) earlier. i could not exactly remember, but turning on secure boot resulted my windows 8 activation to be unactivated. turning off it helped me to regain the previous activation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2014)

^^he can't turn off secure boot because he can't even access bios uefi firmware options.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Update your Bios or downgrade it if you are running the latest Bios Update.OK.
This resets it to its defaults.
PS: Don't meddle with which you don't know. Those assemblers are dumb @asses.

Here is the link for your Bios files which ever you want or the latest:*downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchRes...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DB85FL


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can perform a BIOS recovery or remove the CMOS battery to reset BIOS to default settings.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

For the hardware assemblers are required but for software related one can do it himself.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 9, 2014)

Send an email to Intel's customer care with a description of this issue-I'm sure they will be able to tell you what needs to be done in order to get your system working normally again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Intel India hotline number: 0918028542105


----------

